# Para que sirven los transistores en serie en una fuente de alimentación?



## nilson hernan velasquez (Ago 25, 2011)

Buenas tardes,

estoy tratando de comprender el funcionamiento de transistores y el diseño de fuentes de voltaje.

Quedaría muy agradecido si alguien e puede explicar que función tiene colocar transistores en serie (eso creo) en una fuente  de alimentación como la del croquis anexo.

De igual forma si es posible la descripción del funcionamiento de toda la fuente.

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 25, 2011)

2 errores graves:

1) esos transistores no están en serio...sino en paralelo y eso es para que cada uno drene menos corriente y no se quemen...es decir para drenar todos juntos una corriente que la carga pudiese demandar

2) estás abriendo un tema nuevo pero la información ya está dada en otros post...deberías buscar en post sobre fuentes de alimentación

Saludos.


----------



## nilson hernan velasquez (Ago 25, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2 errores graves:
> 
> 1) esos transistores no están en serio...sino en paralelo y eso es para que cada uno drene menos corriente y no se quemen...es decir para drenar todos juntos una corriente que la carga pudiese demandar
> 
> ...



Perdón, tienes razón:

Ya tenía noción de el empleo de transistores en cascada: para multiplicar la ganancia de los transistores de baja potencia.

Y la respuesta que me das era lo que quería consultar, ya que no encontraba temas especificos con respecto a transistores en paralelo.-

Cómo conclusión podría decir que con  esta disposición de transistores se obtinene la misma ganancia de un transistor en serie con la carga, pero  se adopta para prevenir que se quemen.

Gracias.



Es de


----------



## alejocardenas (Ago 30, 2011)

Saludos.
Efectivamente, los transistores están ahí con el objetivo de poder suministrar una mayor potencia sin riesgos de ruptura en alguno de los componentes.
Con respecto a tu otra inquietud, el funcionamiento es bastante sencillo: El puente rectificador suministra a partir de una señal alterna una directa (no confundir con continua) mientras que los 4 capacitores conectados a la salida de dicho convierten la señal en una aproximadamente continua con pequeños risos. 
Ahora, el integrado que ves ahí es un regulador de tensión que se encarga de mantener un voltaje realmente continuo a partir de la señal con pequeñas variaciones o con riso (aunque puedes hacer lo mismo con un zener en este caso, ya que quienes suministran la mayor cantidad de potencia son los transistores).
Finalmente, dado que al integrado tiene ciertas limitaciones de potencia, para evitar cualquier tipo de daño se colocan los transistores en paralelo que se distribuyen partes iguales de la carga.
Espero te haya quedado algo claro.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

Decri que es para prevenir que se quemen es un erro de concepto

En la fuete que has posteado  el regulador tiene una determinda capacidad de entregar corriente a la carga

los transitores puestos tal como estan el circuito permiten incrementar la corriente por encima del valor del rgulador por eso estan en paralelo y la cantidad que utilce dependera de la corriente que necesito entregar a la cara y del tipo de transistor que disponga

de todas maneras el esquema posee un grave y fatal error

Con esa disposicón no regulara como debe y habra terribles problemas y los transistores no estan protegidos contra cottocircuitos......

Es un pésimo esquema puesto en la web que desconcoe las particularidades y funcionamieto de la fuentes regualdas series, ya hubo en el foro un usuaio que padecio el haber utilzado un esquema simila.

Por un lado el fabricante en sus hojas de datos "enseña como debe emplearse" pero la pésima costumbre de no leer y creer que todo lo que esta en la  web sirve lleva a tamaños errores







Esta es la forma correcta de by paseas un regulador ya sea LM317-LM350 o la serie 78XX






La forma correcta para más de un transitor paralelo


En esta configuración la fuetne esta protegida contra corto y la regulación es perfecta, ya que la salida del LM317 es la que regula tensión y de alli se toma el divisor, si l salida se coloca a las bases para una tensión dada, en la base tendremos la tensión pretendida, pero en el emisor de los transistores pueden pasar mucas cosas, por unado ya hay una diferencia minima de 0.7V que pueden llegar a aumentar con el aumento de la corriente y por lo tanto  no habra regulación.

Etsos equemas son los correctos para ambas situaciones otras configuraciones con transistor de  paso son inventos que no funcionan como debe


----------



## BKAR (Ago 31, 2011)

mmm es conveniente poner 2 o mas Reguladores en paralelo??me refiero
osea soldar todas las patitas iguales al otro regulador? 
para que asi ambos se repartan el trabajo??
el calor a disipar se lo reparten entre los 2 no??
o no toy tomando en cuenta algo??....


----------



## retrofit (Ago 31, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> mmm es conveniente poner 2 o mas Reguladores en paralelo??me refiero
> osea soldar todas las patitas iguales al otro regulador?
> para que asi ambos se repartan el trabajo??
> el calor a disipar se lo reparten entre los 2 no??
> o no toy tomando en cuenta algo??....



NO. jamás se pueden poner 2 reguladores en paralelo "pata a pata", hay que prevenir y compensar la pequeñisimas diferencias que pueda haber entre ellos.
Esas pequeñas diferencia hacen que uno asuma la mayor parte del trabajo para compensar a los demás.
Por ejemplo, reguladores de 12 voltios, tienen una tolerancia y unos pueden dar 12.1 y otros 11.9, en este caso el de 12.1 asumiría todo el trabajo y además drenaría corriente hacía el de 11.9 ya que está a un potencial menor.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2011)

Si te fijas en el ejemplo de transistores en paalelo veras que tampos estan unidos pata a pata, precisamente para compensar diferencia, pero no tiene mucho sentido poner reguladores en parlalelo, salvo 2 ya que es mucho mejor utilzar transistore como se muestra más arriba


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 31, 2011)

Cable aclarar que el TR regulador SI esta en serie con la carga, como conecpto para aprender se puede asumir el TR como una resistencia en serie que disipa (en efecto lo hace) la tension excedente de la resta del Vin-Vregulado convirtiendola en calor de ahi su poca eficiencia como regulador, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## BKAR (Sep 4, 2011)

gracias..por sus respuestas ...no es bueno quedarse con la duda saben..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuentes-detalles-constructivos.htm

una fuente LM317 en paralelo...
aunque como dijeron ustedes, perdón por poner "paralelo"
ahora me doy cuenta que las resistencias estaban para compensar el desnivel...(al principio no comprendía su uso incluso pensaba en descartarlas)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Decri que es para prevenir que se quemen es un erro de concepto
> 
> En la fuete que has posteado  el regulador tiene una determinda capacidad de entregar corriente a la carga
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, pues la fuente que propones supongo que es a modo explicativo...
pues el condensador de filtrado es terriblemente enorme, ya que dañaria el puente rectificador, pues para lograr eso deben conectarse en grupos pequeños, asociados a una R serie limitadora. O recurrir a otro tipo de fuente cuando el consumo toma valores astronomicos.-


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2011)

47000uF terriblemente enorme para 35A? Si para una fuente de audio para amperajes tan bajos como 4A se ponen 10000u y a veces màs, aca estamos hablando de 35A donde el puente que se utiliza manejan entre 50 a 70A, quedate tranquilo, no se rompe nada, si bien, si lees lo que he puesto hablo del esquema para coneccionar y no como un aplicanciòn en concreto, ya que si lo quiero para 8A puedo hacerlo con uno dos transistores segùn la capacidad de estos

En fuentes para audio suelen poner cantidades enormes en faradios con puentes màs pequeños y no se dañan, me suele dar cosa ver eso pero funciona bastante bien.

Se ve raro para cuando uno no esta acostumbrado a trabajar con altas potencias 

Si hubieras visto los terribles tachos que solian poner en la vieja IBM360 para las lineas de 5V y altìsima corriente, cuando vi eso por vez primera quede helado, para que tengas una idea de energia, manejaba 1KW de potencia, con un ingeniero amigo, con una cazoleta que solian tener a la vista en electrònica modular cuando los dueños eran Moro e Izaguirre, el me decia a esa cazoleta con un CI especial de muy alta velocidad se le saca 1KW y nos toco hacer una y alli vi aquellos terribles tachos que tenian tornillos y barras de conecciòn.....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> 47000uF terriblemente enorme para 35A? Si para una fuente de audio para amperajes tan bajos como 4A se ponen 10000u y a veces màs, aca estamos hablando de 35A donde el puente que se utiliza manejan entre 50 a 70A, quedate tranquilo, no se rompe nada, si bien, si lees lo que he puesto hablo del esquema para coneccionar y no como un aplicanciòn en concreto, ya que si lo quiero para 8A puedo hacerlo con uno dos transistores segùn la capacidad de estos
> 
> En fuentes para audio suelen poner cantidades enormes en faradios con puentes màs pequeños y no se dañan, me suele dar cosa ver eso pero funciona bastante bien.
> 
> ...


 Hola Amigo, buena aclaracion,sin embargo, hay un punto en el que nos detenemos a pensar en costo tamaño y la fuente lineal empieza a ser un problema, de todas formas se agradece el dato.-


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Feb 8, 2012)

gracias por el post muy bueno, como el regulador lm 317 es inmune al rizado que suele quedar en la etapa de filtrado, sera una muy buena aplicacion para aaudio, cuando la tenga lista le sacara fotos y la subire aCA  de antemano muchas gracias


----------

